# John Deere 2355 Tachometer



## rgypsee21 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi folks maybe someone can assist me with a broken tach on a JD 2355. Had a company replace the clutch less than two years ago and the tach started to intermittently not start working when the engine was started and after a while it would start working. Now it pretty much doesn't work at all. Not sure what drives the device, any help would be appreciated, may have to break down and buy a book. Thanks

Ps: the company did such a great job on the clutch it went out and I replaced it myself last week, would list their name so no one would use them but they are already out of business.


----------



## johndeere1020 (Feb 13, 2017)

Our 2355 dose the same it won't work when you first start it but after running for 20-30 minutes it will work fine


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rgypsee21, welcome to the tractor forum.

There is a magnetic pickup/sensor mounted on the side of the timing gear cover left front of engine. It provides an electronic pulse each time a gear tooth passes it. Put an AC voltmeter on the output terminal of this sensor (measure to ground), and with engine running, see if you get a reading. If so, throttle the engine up and see if the reading increases. 

If you happen to have access to an oscilloscope, the AC frequency increases as the engine rpm increases.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with BigT, that pickup collects dirt and grease and quits functioning. Sometimes a good cleaning solves the problem.


----------

